# opinions for my GTR system



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Soon I will begin my system for my 2014 GT-R and would like any tips which would help make things go smooth.
I have most of the components,I will list what I already have and what I still need.

The car has the 11 speaker Bose system with an integrated touchscreen nav and a cd/DVD player,the head unit and cd/DVD will stay as it interfaces many of the cars stats.

I want the car to look factory as possible.
There is one center dash speaker which at this time will not be used or replaced.
Three speakers in each door/replaced with JL ZR650-csi two way(same size tweeter at 1" and a 6.5" mid vs the stock 16cm/6.3")
Two rear deck factory 8cm/3.15" speakers being replaced with JL C-5 650 two way separates.
And a subwoofer box between the rear seats with two 9" subs being replaced with one JL 8W7AE in a custom built MDF sealed box at .87 cu. ft. Volume .
JL Slash 600/1 V3 powering the 8W7AE
Two old school Sony ES XM-2100G two channel amps with 100 watts per channel feeding each set of JL two ways.
A JL 2AWG power/Amp wiring pack will be used to feed power to the system.
A yellow top Optima battery will be added to replace the factory lightweight battery.
36 sq. ft. Dynamat Extreme will be added to both doors,floors and full trunk,I'm sure I will need more,not sure how much??
Would I need another battery maybe a Kenetic HC800???
I also need one of the following;
Addison bit one...bit 10
audiocontrol DQL-8
Rockford Fosgate's version????

Building the MDF box will be easy for me as should be the whole install but the final fine tuning will need to be done by a pro and I have no idea yet who to trust.
I live in Orange County California if there is anyone who can refer a pro that would be great!!!

This is my first post and would love to someday give back to the community.
Thank you guys!!!!


----------



## Carbonite77 (Dec 17, 2013)

I would avoid the Fosgate 3sixty.3. I had that componet and was very disappointed Audicontrol has lots of OME intergration components that keep your stock radio and Nav. which you said you wanted to keep. I would to if I were you. Try the DQ-61 brand new from Audiocontrol. Keep all your OME source units and replace the speakers and amps with the new Audiocontrol OME interface. They also have the digital version with 8 channels that you might need. let me know if you need more info


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Bing and JOey just recently finished an epic install in a 2013 GTR and the build log should be up sometime soon.

As far as a pro in your area, I would look up JT @ jtaudioacc on here...

2011 Accord
2009 Smart
2011 Prius


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

We just finished a big build on a GTR, I will have the build log up pretty soon. You don't HAVE to keep the OEM radio to retain all the functions...

JT / John Tanaka is in LA and he could probably help with tuning.

I would recommend the Mosconi 6to8 processor. We use a lot of them and they have been very reliable and quiet.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Carbonite77 said:


> I would avoid the Fosgate 3sixty.3. I had that componet and was very disappointed Audicontrol has lots of OME intergration components that keep your stock radio and Nav. which you said you wanted to keep. I would to if I were you. Try the DQ-61 brand new from Audiocontrol. Keep all your OME source units and replace the speakers and amps with the new Audiocontrol OME interface. They also have the digital version with 8 channels that you might need. let me know if you need more info


as much as i dont like rockford, i dont think the DQ-61 compares the the 360.3


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We just finished a big build on a GTR, I will have the build log up pretty soon. You don't HAVE to keep the OEM radio to retain all the functions...
> 
> JT / John Tanaka is in LA and he could probably help with tuning.
> 
> ...


Beat you to it!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Carbonite77 said:


> I would avoid the Fosgate 3sixty.3. I had that componet and was very disappointed Audicontrol has lots of OME intergration components that keep your stock radio and Nav. which you said you wanted to keep. I would to if I were you. Try the DQ-61 brand new from Audiocontrol. Keep all your OME source units and replace the speakers and amps with the new Audiocontrol OME interface. They also have the digital version with 8 channels that you might need. let me know if you need more info


Thank you much!

I read the Audison bit 1/10 has more adjustability and is higher quality and more $$,but you also mention Audiocontrol has an 8 channel digital version.

I won't mind paying top dollar for quality and adjustability,i also like buying something I can grow into.

I'm starting with three amps,does that mean I need only three channels or six?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

DRTHJTA said:


> Bing and JOey just recently finished an epic install in a 2013 GTR and the build log should be up sometime soon.
> 
> As far as a pro in your area, I would look up JT @ jtaudioacc on here...
> 
> ...


Very nice,can not find anything here on a GT-R but I will keep my eyes open wide!!!

And will look that up too.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We just finished a big build on a GTR, I will have the build log up pretty soon. You don't HAVE to keep the OEM radio to retain all the functions...
> 
> JT / John Tanaka is in LA and he could probably help with tuning.
> 
> ...


Very impressive indeed!

I want to keep things as factory looking as possible .


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> as much as i dont like rockford, i dont think the DQ-61 compares the the 360.3


Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Can I post this to the best ass ever thread? Nice work, cant wait for the build log.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GTRTRACK said:


> Can you explain what you mean?


theyre two completely different things.. the rockford is a full 8 channel dsp. the audiocontrol is all controlled by dials on the top of the unit. doesnt even to seem to have different eq's per channel

3SIXTY Digital Processors - 3SIXTY.3 - Rockford Fosgate®

DQ-61


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I would need to drive it around a month or three to get to 'know' the car before I could suggest anything.


----------



## Carbonite77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Im a Big Rockford fan. Personally I would of bought there old EPX symentry but I just couldnt locate one in time. I Love your car. Looks great. All being said yes the audiocontrol and the 3sixty are 2 different beast. Enjoy!!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

If you are planning on keeping the factory head unit then the RF 360.3 is a great DSP. Audison bit one would also be good. Will you be using the passive crossovers with the component sets? If you are then a DSP is only getting you EQ and time alignment and the bit 10 is worth looking at.

Here's what I found for speaker locations for the vehicle:


```
Location:            Size  Depth    Ignored
Front 1              6.5    4
Front 2              3.25   2.85
Front Tweeters       1      1
Center               3.25   3        X
Rear                 3.25   3
Subwoofer 1          9      3.5
Subwoofer 2          9      3.5
```
As to how many channels, if you do full active to all locations you plan on using that will be 9 channels, 4 front, 4 rear, and sub. If you use passive crossovers that come with the components, then you are looking at 5 channels, 2 front, 2 rear, 1 sub. You could also mix the two and do active up front 4 channels, passive in the rear 2 channels, and the sub 1 channel for 7 channels in total.

Is there a reason you are not keeping a three way up front for the GT-R? To my ears three way set ups have always sounded better than two ways. I'm not saying two ways can't sound good, just that three ways sound better to me.

Also, with the rear speakers on the deck, that would have them bouncing sound off the rear window and cause them to be on axis. Rear fill sounds best off axis. You do not want your rear fill speakers distracting you from your front stage. They should compliment it. I would ignore them as well and focus on the front stage of your vehicle. This coming from a pro rear fill guy.

I'd suggest doing a three way full active up front and a sub. Total of seven channels required at a minimum.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I just saw you said yellow top for the battery. I don't know how easy that will be to fit, that is a pretty small area. We replaced the battery in the one we did, but it was the civic sized XS Power battery. I don't know how easily a larger battery would fit..


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Carbonite77 said:


> I would avoid the Fosgate 3sixty.3. I had that componet and was very disappointed Audicontrol has lots of OME intergration components that keep your stock radio and Nav. which you said you wanted to keep. I would to if I were you. Try the DQ-61 brand new from Audiocontrol. Keep all your OME source units and replace the speakers and amps with the new Audiocontrol OME interface. They also have the digital version with 8 channels that you might need. let me know if you need more info


/rant

Sorry to burst your bubble, bashing the 3sixty.3 might be popular in certain circles, but your other choice is worse and archaic, somewhat.

The fact of the matter is, the RF unit works very well (some initial units were troublesome).

/end rant


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful car OP! Those things just ooze driving prowess. I got to check one out in our bodyshop while it was having some minor work done.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Zippy said:


> If you are planning on keeping the factory head unit then the RF 360.3 is a great DSP. Audison bit one would also be good. Will you be using the passive crossovers with the component sets? If you are then a DSP is only getting you EQ and time alignment and the bit 10 is worth looking at.
> 
> Here's what I found for speaker locations for the vehicle:
> 
> ...


I agree, the JL Audio C5 3 way set up front would be nice with no rear fill. The DQ61 is not much of a processor, i want a simple one and even it isn't something i would want. 

You could get a HD 900/5 or the XD 8 channel would be awesome to run those comps, bridge 4 channels to the midbass and the other 4 for the midrange and tweet but you would need a sub amp.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to say Thank You for all the replies,I have been reading here and have to admit I had a plan based on my ability to get JL for a crazy good deal but now have changed my mind even though I have a new C5 two way.

I will reply to every post in detail as soon as I can.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

REGULARCAB said:


> Can I post this to the best ass ever thread? Nice work, cant wait for the build log.


I would love to see the inners of that GTR build,that would give me structural info to get this to the end tuning point.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> theyre two completely different things.. the rockford is a full 8 channel dsp. the audiocontrol is all controlled by dials on the top of the unit. doesnt even to seem to have different eq's per channel
> 
> 3SIXTY Digital Processors - 3SIXTY.3 - Rockford Fosgate®
> 
> DQ-61


Well I have to say I want to start with the best sound quality I find no compromise so I'm listening......


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Carbonite77 said:


> Im a Big Rockford fan. Personally I would of bought there old EPX symentry but I just couldnt locate one in time. I Love your car. Looks great. All being said yes the audiocontrol and the 3sixty are 2 different beast. Enjoy!!


Now that it seems I'm going to start this system with just a front sound stage and one sub I'll need to consider each set of speakers being a channel on the unit.
Not sure what's best for the front three way as far as crossover being passive vs electronic and if that would change how many channel unit I would need,I thing I would need a few extra channels to possibly grow into if I add speakers later.

Maybe someone can give me a better understanding on this as detailed as possible.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Zippy said:


> If you are planning on keeping the factory head unit then the RF 360.3 is a great DSP. Audison bit one would also be good. Will you be using the passive crossovers with the component sets? If you are then a DSP is only getting you EQ and time alignment and the bit 10 is worth looking at.
> 
> Here's what I found for speaker locations for the vehicle:
> 
> ...


I think your post has made me think out of my box and into reality as far as what I really want in the end.
My original plan was the JL C5-650 three way for the front sound stage but was thinking their Z series would be better quality.....

Now I'm rethinking using JL's up front at all,so now since what I'm looking for SQ within the music I love I will open a discussion on which three way would suit me best.

I listen to hard hitting loud hard hitting music mostly soft rock,classical rock and at times old school rock(I'm 48).
My last Dynaudio two way hit VERY hard and I have not felt what they could do since the late 90's,would love to find something that would sound crisp and go loud without distortion.
Also I have two old school Sony XM-2100G twin power supply two channels and two XM-260G as well,would these be best useing active crossovers with one amp for each set of speakers in the three way?
Should I be looking for three speakers which blend and work well together without the expense of the passive unit?
Or could i use a matched high end three way passive and bi-amp using two identical amps?
Trying to educate my self as we go.

Dynamat is on the way but I'm thinking I may need more than 36 sq, ft.
My sub enclosure is something not too simple construction wise so soon I will explain it and my plan and will be looking for opinions for optimum SQ.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I just saw you said yellow top for the battery. I don't know how easy that will be to fit, that is a pretty small area. We replaced the battery in the one we did, but it was the civic sized XS Power battery. I don't know how easily a larger battery would fit..


I will look into this,I'm on a GTR forum and there is a thread for the upgrade.

Thank you


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

therapture said:


> /rant
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, bashing the 3sixty.3 might be popular in certain circles, but your other choice is worse and archaic, somewhat.
> 
> ...


I know the "best" is subjective to some degree but after reading this thread can you list in order which would be best and why,remember I'm looking for SQ and that's all that matters.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

therapture said:


> Beautiful car OP! Those things just ooze driving prowess. I got to check one out in our bodyshop while it was having some minor work done.


Thank you sir,I must say my last car was a 08 Z06 which I had at the track multiple times but this car I am TRULY in love with.......

Drives like no other car EVER could..........


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I agree, the JL Audio C5 3 way set up front would be nice with no rear fill. The DQ61 is not much of a processor, i want a simple one and even it isn't something i would want.
> 
> You could get a HD 900/5 or the XD 8 channel would be awesome to run those comps, bridge 4 channels to the midbass and the other 4 for the midrange and tweet but you would need a sub amp.


Look at my post above on amps.,I also have a slash 600/1 V3 for the 8W7.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!!!!!

I hope you all have a very blessed day and the best 2014 you have ever seen!!!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Is this so called new dynamic control Dynamat Extreem any better that the regular Extreem?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow is all that I can say, and is hope that you get the system of your dreams.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Wow is all that I can say, and is hope that you get the system of your dreams.


Thank you,feel free to comment!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

I welcome any advice no matter how small,I'm not In the 12 volt industry so this is a journey.

I am extremely mechanical inclined with finish carpentry skills and fine tools which will get me to an end point to tune if I'm using the right parts of a system which will make my ears happy,that's what I need from you guys!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

So the rear seat back in my car has a hole for the factory Bose sub because it's an IB.The box under the twin factory grills is plastic and seems to be in the .6 cf. Size range.

There are several threads in my GTR forum where shallow 8" subs are being used in a sealed box with great results but I wanted to use the 8W7 and use the IB opening to extend the sealed box through for the long speaker adding the needed volume for an optimum enclosure.
Keeping the car looking factory.

Now being open to change I want to add my car is a special variant (Track edition)with a factory seat delete,meaning it has minimal cloth covering both seat areas.

This area has yet to be examined to see if it could be used for one or two up or down firing subs.........

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> I think your post has made me think out of my box and into reality as far as what I really want in the end.
> My original plan was the JL C5-650 three way for the front sound stage but was thinking their Z series would be better quality.....
> 
> Now I'm rethinking using JL's up front at all,so now since what I'm looking for SQ within the music I love I will open a discussion on which three way would suit me best.
> ...


I will listen to anything that is not "My best friend killed my dog and ran off with my woman" country. I'm 42 and probably listen to some of the same rock that you do. 

What component set you choose will determine if you can use the Sony amps you already have or not. There are a lot of good three way sets to choose from, Focal, Hertz, Audison, Dynaudio, Morel, JL Audio, etc. I have been really happy with my Hertz Mille three way in my BRZ. My advice is pick a track that you love to listen to and know how it should sound in a good audio system with a broad range of frequencies and sound image locations, Toto-Aftrica and Dire Straights-Money for Nothing are my two tracks I use. Chat with a local installer that sells the products you are considering and ask if they can play your chosen track for you on them in a display and in the next car they install them in or if they can have a previous install owner come in so you can listen to them in a car. Most likely you are stuck with in display, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Keep in mind that the display will not sound as good as they do installed. Play the same track on the same head unit and amp going to each of the speaker sets you are considering. This will give you an apples to apples comparison. Go with what sounds best to you playing your track of choice. 



GTRTRACK said:


> Should I be looking for three speakers which blend and work well together without the expense of the passive unit?
> Or could i use a matched high end three way passive and bi-amp using two identical amps?
> Trying to educate my self as we go.
> 
> ...


Whether or not you choose to use the passive crossover depends entirely upon if you choose to use a DSP or not. The DSP does the same thing the passive crossover does before the signal gets amplified as opposed to after. This gives you a better sound quality as you are amplifying frequencies that have already been isolated. You can use passives and run with them with a DSP as well(I am using passives in my BRZ for mid and tweeters with a PS-8 DSP) or you can go full active and control each on it's own channel. This is more of a how much control do you need question. There is no wrong answer.

With the passives you should be able to reduce the the channels you need assuming you are happy with the performance of the passive crossovers. I'd recommend using the passive only on speaker sets that are right next to each other. My 3" and tweeter in my BRZ are right next to each other on the dash and in back along the side over the rear seat arm rests. I would not recommend using the passives if the midbass is in the bottom of the door, the midrange are in the dash, and the tweeters are in the sails for example. The tweeter and midrange may still be close enough to the tweeters to use the passive crossover with, although it may still be unlikely. Some photos of the stock midrange and tweeter locations would be useful. I know the midbass is in the bottom front of the doors.

Dynamat for the trunk may not be necessary if you use a box for the sub. If you do a good job sealing the in passenger compartment from the trunk area, then there should be no rattle from the trunk. I have a little sound deadener added to my trunk lid on my BRZ due to a slight rattle from the lid when the trunk is open. Here's a link to my car install log. That may give you some ideas. Check out the other build logs on here too. There are a lot of good builds with different ideas in action. There are some GT-R's as well in the build logs section.

PS: Happy Holidays!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

My tweets are at the very top if my doors in the front most corner,6.5 in the lowest and the mid is in the middle,if SQ is better using a DSP and active is better with spaced speakers it seems like an easy decision.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Every time I edit it says my message is too short..........I guess I need to proof read my posts before I leg them fly!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a very blessed day and the best 2014 you have ever seen!!!!!





Zippy said:


> I will listen to anything that is not "My best friend killed my dog and ran off with my woman" country. I'm 42 and probably listen to some of the same rock that you do.
> 
> What component set you choose will determine if you can use the Sony amps you already have or not. There are a lot of good three way sets to choose from, Focal, Hertz, Audison, Dynaudio, Morel, JL Audio, etc. I have been really happy with my Hertz Mille three way in my BRZ. My advice is pick a track that you love to listen to and know how it should sound in a good audio system with a broad range of frequencies and sound image locations, Toto-Aftrica and Dire Straights-Money for Nothing are my two tracks I use. Chat with a local installer that sells the products you are considering and ask if they can play your chosen track for you on them in a display and in the next car they install them in or if they can have a previous install owner come in so you can listen to them in a car. Most likely you are stuck with in display, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Keep in mind that the display will not sound as good as they do installed. Play the same track on the same head unit and amp going to each of the speaker sets you are considering. This will give you an apples to apples comparison. Go with what sounds best to you playing your track of choice.
> 
> ...


What is the determining factor as to why I can not use my Sony amps?

They are 100 WBC @4 ohms and 1 ohm stable


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> What is the determining factor as to why I can not use my Sony amps?
> 
> They are 100 WBC @4 ohms and 1 ohm stable


Power rating of the component set you choose will determine that. You should be good with most midrange and tweeters using those amps though. Some passive crossover sets require a high power rating than the speakers can handle as the crossovers chew up some of the power doing the isolation of frequencies. That would be a situation where the Sony ES Class A/B amps would not be useful. For midbass and Subs I recommend using class D amps as that is where most of the power is consumed and the difference between class A/B and D SQ is not noticeable. The efficiency of the class D amps really shine there as well.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> My tweets are at the very top if my doors in the front most corner,6.5 in the lowest and the mid is in the middle,if SQ is better using a DSP and active is better with spaced speakers it seems like an easy decision.


With the midrange and midbass in the same cavity you may want to consider moving the midbass to kick pannels or elsewhere. The sound waves going into the cavity will have an effect on the speaker cones of the other speakers that are in the same air space. The tweeters should be good. The other option is to seal them off from each other with a divider in the door. That will cause other issues as there is less air space for the midrange and midbass though and there is a window that needs to be able to move in there also.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Very amazing build, wich I could see all the work during the install too.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Zippy said:


> Power rating of the component set you choose will determine that. You should be good with most midrange and tweeters using those amps though. Some passive crossover sets require a high power rating than the speakers can handle as the crossovers chew up some of the power doing the isolation of frequencies. That would be a situation where the Sony ES Class A/B amps would not be useful. For midbass and Subs I recommend using class D amps as that is where most of the power is consumed and the difference between class A/B and D SQ is not noticeable. The efficiency of the class D amps really shine there as well.


So going active and running 100 WPC @4 ohms into each set of mids and 60WPC into tweets would not be enough for some sets?

Are all high end three way sets sold with the active Xover?

Would there be any chance these three ways would be run under 4 ohms because there would then be more power available?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Zippy said:


> With the midrange and midbass in the same cavity you may want to consider moving the midbass to kick pannels or elsewhere. The sound waves going into the cavity will have an effect on the speaker cones of the other speakers that are in the same air space. The tweeters should be good. The other option is to seal them off from each other with a divider in the door. That will cause other issues as there is less air space for the midrange and midbass though and there is a window that needs to be able to move in there also.


Good point,keeping with those locations it seems the best option would be to isolate the 3"-4" mid in its own compartment using the rest of the door airspace for the 6.5?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Very amazing build, wich I could see all the work during the install too.


If I can figure how to add pix from my ipad I surely will.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Go to where you reply and right below says "post quick reply, or advanced" click on advance. Then go to where it says below " manage attachments" click on that and add your pics to the mix. Hope that this helped.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Go to where you reply and right below says "post quick reply, or advanced" click on advance. Then go to where it says below " manage attachments" click on that and add your pics to the mix. Hope that this helped.


Thank you sir,I'm gona try posting a Dynamat pic of some new stuff I asked on a previous post.......no answer yet...


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> Every time I edit it says my message is too short..........I guess I need to proof read my posts before I leg them fly!!


Was using quote not edit!!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> Is this so called new dynamic control Dynamat Extreem any better that the regular Extreem?


This was my post....


----------



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

As much as i love a flawless stock looking build, a GTR is one of those cars you just expect to be dipped in aftermarket goodies of all kinds.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know why you are going through all this work without thinking about weight gain. If you indeed bought a GTR Track you should be going with the most lightweight materials/components you can get. 

I would personally recommend something with neo magnets such as the illusion audio products. If you are dead set on 8" subs there aren't many with neo magnets that I can think of. If you step up to something a little larger there are options such as the Morel Ultimo or Illusion audio Carbon series.

I would think a lithium second battery would be better suited for your application too since they weigh about 10 pounds compared to 80 pounds. All that mass ends up changing the center of gravity and changes the handling charcteristics of a superbly well balanced car. As for the amps you have little to gain except if you go with JL HD, more compact, more power, less weight since you don't have to use as many.

Just throwing it out there, hope we can help with your decision making.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

knever3 said:


> I don't know why you are going through all this work without thinking about weight gain. If you indeed bought a GTR Track you should be going with the most lightweight materials/components you can get.
> 
> I would personally recommend something with neo magnets such as the illusion audio products. If you are dead set on 8" subs there aren't many with neo magnets that I can think of. If you step up to something a little larger there are options such as the Morel Ultimo or Illusion audio Carbon series.
> 
> ...


Good points but leme tel you how I see it.

One reason I got this car was because it has a lower curb weight and a few goodies making track sessions a little more adventagious,adding back a few pounds after changing out the exhaust would yield about the same weight or lower than any other factory premium or BE GT-R.

I love this car,I use it 99% for DD and at the track 2-5 weekends a year in an intermediate run group.......btw did I say I LOVE music in the form of high fidelity?

I'm also middle class which means I cannot always spend $$ on luxury stuff at will,my JL stuff was new warrantee stuff at nearly 50% off.

Using the rear seat delete voids my car came with should help a lot if I set up the sub/subs as easy removal with plugs and custom brackets.

I already have the 8W7/Amp. And love the way they sound.

My plan is to dynamat the whole car(not the trunk unless it needs some) add minimal cascade sound dampening (have some from my Z06 protect),wire it right(love the lightweight lithium battery option) use the clean Amps. I have on hand with the JL stuff I get cheap,do 95% of it myself and have it tuned.

Thank you for the comments,I still need a three way front stage and a DSP.

Ill add pix of the rear voids and measure it out because I think they could make great subwoofer spots.

QUESTION; Using high end hard hitting three way components up front would one 8W7 be enough or would two be a better balance?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

dareo said:


> As much as i love a flawless stock looking build, a GTR is one of those cars you just expect to be dipped in aftermarket goodies of all kinds.


The guys with other exotic cars will have that,my other car is a diesel truck!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

With 18"x14" in each rear seat void I'm thinking these will be great spots for a removable sub enclosure with a JL 8W7,my question now is if two will be too much and since I have a JL Slash 600/1 should I get another 8W7/amp.?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Since now it looks so good to mount a sealed sub enclosure within the rear seat void I'm thinking a 10W7 in an optimum enclosure on a floating aluminum 'U' bracket firing forward behind the drivers seat then if needed adding a second in the other void.

I have the Slash 600/1 which was for the 8W7 (500 WPC) but the 10W7 is rated at 750 which it seems the lighter weight HD 750/1 would support even better.

This set up would be lighter in the amp. Department,go lower and louder as well as be removable for track sessions.

Does this sound like a better set up?
I'm thinking even though it will cost about $250.00 more it would be much more adventagious for several reasons.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

My 8W7 was special ordered so it looks like it will go in the custom box suspended via aluminum bracket in the rear seat void.
Now I need to design a shape,size and cut list using BB either 3/4" or 1" if I can find it.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't wait to see it, in regards to my earlier posts the Sony amps would be fine but i was recommending the JL's to save you some space/weight and keep it a more new tech install. The GTR is not really a car i would expect to see old school gear, its a technological marvel and i would prefer to use all JL amps since you are using the Slash and 8w7 for sure.

I have heard good things about the Morel Virtus 603 3 way set but there are lots of options, you will probably want a dome midrange instead of a cone if you are going to seal it off from the rest of the door too. 

Check out Arc Audio Black series, other Morel sets, Hertz/Audison, DLS (haven't heard much from them lately), and Ground Zero has a new 3" midrange also available and some 3 way sets. I think GZ mentioned offering them without passives but not confirmed.
here is a link to the GZ stuff
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ground-zero/157707-2014-plutonium-sq-line-set-new-level-sq.html

DSP is something i'm shopping too but the Mosconi 6to8, Arc PS8, Audison Bit.one, or maybe even the RF 360.3 are all pretty proven choices.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I can't wait to see it, in regards to my earlier posts the Sony amps would be fine but i was recommending the JL's to save you some space/weight and keep it a more new tech install. The GTR is not really a car i would expect to see old school gear, its a technological marvel and i would prefer to use all JL amps since you are using the Slash and 8w7 for sure.
> 
> I have heard good things about the Morel Virtus 603 3 way set but there are lots of options, you will probably want a dome midrange instead of a cone if you are going to seal it off from the rest of the door too.
> 
> ...


I absolutely appreciate your input and will 100% look at all those tree ways,the Sony amps are very under rated and sound simply incredible and the that's why I want to again use them in this SQ system.
Where are you located?
I will be adding pix as soon as I return the JL 650 for the 2guage wiring kit,seems I will have about $150 credit with my guy for JL stuff,anything you would suggest?????

If and when you find a DSP you love let me know because other than the front sound stage set that's all I need.

Next up is Dynamat and some Cascade resonation/sound deadener with main power wire,I will add pix as I go and again ALL comments are appreciated and welcomed!!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I can't wait to see it, in regards to my earlier posts the Sony amps would be fine but i was recommending the JL's to save you some space/weight and keep it a more new tech install. The GTR is not really a car i would expect to see old school gear, its a technological marvel and i would prefer to use all JL amps since you are using the Slash and 8w7 for sure.
> 
> I have heard good things about the Morel Virtus 603 3 way set but there are lots of options, you will probably want a dome midrange instead of a cone if you are going to seal it off from the rest of the door too.
> 
> ...


Looking into Arc Audio it seems they use drivers from another company called SB Audio,not needing the X-overs the same $1050.00 three way would be $350.00.

Iirc they are made in Denmark?
How would these compare to GZ and JL respectfully?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

After looking at several 3 way set ups at the moment it looks like I found the one best suited for me.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ground-zero/157707-2014-plutonium-sq-line-set-new-level-sq.html

Now a great DSP is in my slights


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We just finished a big build on a GTR, I will have the build log up pretty soon. You don't HAVE to keep the OEM radio to retain all the functions...
> 
> JT / John Tanaka is in LA and he could probably help with tuning.
> 
> ...


Sweet install....


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like after a very nice conversation with Joey at Simplisity in Sound the last part will be a Mosconi 6-8 with Bluetooth dongle.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

GTRTRACK said:


> Looks like after a very nice conversation with Joey at Simplisity in Sound the last part will be a Mosconi 6-8 with Bluetooth dongle.


Good choice, great guys there i would have them do the install too.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was just gonna suggest a conversation w JOey. 
They did such a phenomenal job on my GTR. I truly love the setup and I'm going thru my whole music library now. You will be very happy streaming lossless data directly into the Mosconi 6to8. Even though the P99 is fantastic and has great cd and iPod integration, the 6to8 will be killer. 
If you track your GTR, just have the sub removable like the guy on GTRLife did (I think his name was GotBoost? - can't recall). Mine is an aftermarket sponge meant for street cruising / DD. When I wanna beat up a track, I just flog the **** out of cars in Vegas. 
Having a system like the one the guys at SIS did for me was about a highlight& competition quality setup. But with 2 10" subs and an opening direct to the trunk, this thing is set for competition on presets 1 & 2, but set for all my pounding music on 3 & 4. BT wireless setup is a must.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I agree, the JL Audio C5 3 way set up front would be nice with no rear fill. The DQ61 is not much of a processor, i want a simple one and even it isn't something i would want.
> 
> You could get a HD 900/5 or the XD 8 channel would be awesome to run those comps, bridge 4 channels to the midbass and the other 4 for the midrange and tweet but you would need a sub amp.


I got an idea from this post to power my active Ground Zero Plutonium 3 way.

Using a Sony XM2100 to power the tweeters
Another 2100 for the 3" mids
And two XM260 bridged @4 ohms,each 6.5 uses one amp.

Joey said this would give huge benefits.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Lunchbox12 said:


> I was just gonna suggest a conversation w JOey.
> They did such a phenomenal job on my GTR. I truly love the setup and I'm going thru my whole music library now. You will be very happy streaming lossless data directly into the Mosconi 6to8. Even though the P99 is fantastic and has great cd and iPod integration, the 6to8 will be killer.
> If you track your GTR, just have the sub removable like the guy on GTRLife did (I think his name was GotBoost? - can't recall). Mine is an aftermarket sponge meant for street cruising / DD. When I wanna beat up a track, I just flog the **** out of cars in Vegas.
> Having a system like the one the guys at SIS did for me was about a highlight& competition quality setup. But with 2 10" subs and an opening direct to the trunk, this thing is set for competition on presets 1 & 2, but set for all my pounding music on 3 & 4. BT wireless setup is a must.


Your GTR is such a beauty, and yet an absolute beast.
Still looking forward to the build log!

And definitely listen to JOey. He's a master.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> Your GTR is such a beauty, and yet an absolute beast.
> Still looking forward to the build log!
> 
> And definitely listen to JOey. He's a master.


Thanx man,after looking into his work I'm trying to figure a budget for him to do it but I may have no idea what I'm in for........

I PM'ed him and should hear back very soon...........


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm on the biggest GTR forum in the states and can't wait to get them in on my build!


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

You are talking about loving sound so much, but have you listened to any of the drivers you plan on purchasing? You are right in the sense that the GZ drivers are no doubt very solid, but since you are going fully active why not consider the best that DIY drivers have to offer? It is pointless to buy components with passive x-overs if you aren't going to be using them, and the drivers in the DIY sphere can in some cases be light years ahead of packaged products and/or significantly cheaper. 
I will say (like almost all of us here) after going through 20 different configurations of speakers and amps, we all learn that doing it once and right is advantageous than piecing the system together from parts you already have (this is my opinion) from a previous build. If you can consider selling the pieces you have (such as the sony amps) and look at something such as a (2) 5 channel amplifiers (PPI P900.5 is only ~$220 a piece, and outputs more than enough power for anything you would purchase) and also allows you to use the 5th channel for powering the door midbasses which require more power. This advice is compounded by the fact that you have a smaller stock reserve battery, like mine, and would benefit IMO from running full class D which sounds JUST AS GOOD as class A/B. When you piece together a system the higher octaves will need significantly less power to play cleanly, and a good set of midbasses that you are expecting to play loud will probably want 200+ (this is from my experience from running 50w-300w per channel on mids). I am not taking away work from anyone as well, but if you are trying to remain stock and you do not need custom fiberglass panels etc. you would be more than able to do all the work yourself (minus tuning probably).

Furthermore, the door treatment you apply and how you apply it will affect the mid response more than any single other modification, so consider checking out sounddeadenershowdown.com if you want to do it once, and do it right.

If you are interested in going this route the entire board is dedicated to piecing together systems so you can find a ton of ideas, but I am sure we would be more than happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Wanted to see if I could add a pic here.....Attachment-1.jpeg


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> Your GTR is such a beauty, and yet an absolute beast.
> Still looking forward to the build log!
> 
> And definitely listen to JOey. He's a master.


thanks bro! It was fun to see it all together and hear the awesome results, that build log will be crazy though. It will truly illustrate the effort that was made!
Hope to make another pilgrimage to SIS at some point this year and meet up again!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

GTRTRACK said:


> I'm on the biggest GTR forum in the states and can't wait to get them in on my build!


If you are talking about GTR Life, it's a solid forum but I have a feeling a build like mine will get little love from a primarily performance oriented forum. I'm not saying they don't love some of the blinged out cruisers from time to time. Just be prepared for a lot of members chiming in with their comments on the additional weight your system will add, etc etc. They truly love performance gains and getting the car lighter, perhaps not understanding the love of audio and ICE comes with a sacrifice in some areas like space and weight.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Wy2quiet said:


> You are talking about loving sound so much, but have you listened to any of the drivers you plan on purchasing? You are right in the sense that the GZ drivers are no doubt very solid, but since you are going fully active why not consider the best that DIY drivers have to offer? It is pointless to buy components with passive x-overs if you aren't going to be using them, and the drivers in the DIY sphere can in some cases be light years ahead of packaged products and/or significantly cheaper.
> I will say (like almost all of us here) after going through 20 different configurations of speakers and amps, we all learn that doing it once and right is advantageous than piecing the system together from parts you already have (this is my opinion) from a previous build. If you can consider selling the pieces you have (such as the sony amps) and look at something such as a (2) 5 channel amplifiers (PPI P900.5 is only ~$220 a piece, and outputs more than enough power for anything you would purchase) and also allows you to use the 5th channel for powering the door midbasses which require more power. This advice is compounded by the fact that you have a smaller stock reserve battery, like mine, and would benefit IMO from running full class D which sounds JUST AS GOOD as class A/B. When you piece together a system the higher octaves will need significantly less power to play cleanly, and a good set of midbasses that you are expecting to play loud will probably want 200+ (this is from my experience from running 50w-300w per channel on mids). I am not taking away work from anyone as well, but if you are trying to remain stock and you do not need custom fiberglass panels etc. you would be more than able to do all the work yourself (minus tuning probably).
> 
> Furthermore, the door treatment you apply and how you apply it will affect the mid response more than any single other modification, so consider checking out sounddeadenershowdown.com if you want to do it once, and do it right.
> ...


Well thank you so much for your input,I'm at a point ATM where I can make changes if it will give me better SQ and or save $$.

First off,the only pieces I want to use are my Sony amps and for good reason.
I had these 15 years ago which had some of the very best SQ I had ever heard and that was shared by most who had the pleasure to listen to them.
These XMG Sony amps. We're made in Japan,very under rated,1 ohm stable,twin power supply and extremely low THD numbers and never got too hot to touch.
The GZ 6.5's are rated at 170 WPC and using the smaller XM260G bridged will offer 240wpc 4 oms.

No I have not had a chance to hear the GZ Plutonum's but I am confident they will be as close to what I am looking for as any three way as I could find,I was able to get them without the passive Xovers and am happy with what I paid knowing they retail for ~$2300.00.

Your absolutely right about using the right materials for resonation/sound decoupling and using Cascade I am sure I will have the best chance for the very best SQ my GTR has to offer.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Had conversations with both Joey and Bing today and after some serious thought I have decided not to take on this build rather hand it over to them with very little input other than to keep it as stealth as possible keeping SQ as my main desire.

I have seen their work and feel confident they will do their magic and I will have everything I ever wanted.......knowing how Joey works prolly more.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

GTRTRACK said:


> Had conversations with both Joey and Bing today and after some serious thought I have decided not to take on this build rather hand it over to them with very little input other than to keep it as stealth as possible keeping SQ as my main desire.
> 
> I have seen their work and feel confident they will do their magic and I will have everything I ever wanted.......knowing how Joey works prolly more.


Great decision! You will not be disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Lunchbox12 said:


> If you are talking about GTR Life, it's a solid forum but I have a feeling a build like mine will get little love from a primarily performance oriented forum. I'm not saying they don't love some of the blinged out cruisers from time to time. Just be prepared for a lot of members chiming in with their comments on the additional weight your system will add, etc etc. They truly love performance gains and getting the car lighter, perhaps not understanding the love of audio and ICE comes with a sacrifice in some areas like space and weight.


Yep,and I expect that.

The car has a very high weight as it is and still has great performance,the added weight IMO is not going to make much difference,my Z06 with and without a passenger didn't really show huge lap time differences and I drive in the advanced run groups.

My car is 98%DD and I LOVE great music so this is a no brainier at all for me.

Leme know when your down, I would love see your baby.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Having some trouble adding pix,wanted to show Joey the trunk floor with all the amps minus the Mosconi 6-8


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

GTRTRACK said:


> Having some trouble adding pix,wanted to show Joey the trunk floor with all the amps minus the Mosconi 6-8


Ah, you gotta full house there!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

GTRTRACK said:


> Yep,and I expect that.
> 
> The car has a very high weight as it is and still has great performance,the added weight IMO is not going to make much difference,my Z06 with and without a passenger didn't really show huge lap time differences and I drive in the advanced run groups.
> 
> ...


100% agree! the car is heavy and it has wads of performance, negligible performance is gained/lost with fluctuations in weight. The power that I've managed to squeeze out with all the performance mods and tuning, more than compensates for extra weight added. I do not push my car to its limits with my daily driving. I enjoy ripping around in a safe manner and opening it up when space and conditions allow...but I truly enjoy the audio in this car nearly EVERY DAY, and at the very least with every trip I take in this sucka!

I've honestly never enjoyed a car this much before. Actually, I also find that I've come to enjoy that it is such a 'sleeper' in terms of its audio system. Friends and colleagues enjoy the car initially for its looks or specs, but once they hear the clarity and power of the audio...the reactions are even more amusing.
I actually think it surprises ppl (who aren't audio crazy) once they realize that they have become accustomed to poor sound quality in all our gadgets, phones, etc. The install done by Simplicity In Sound has that level of quality that makes most non-audiophiles take serious notice!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ah, you gotta full house there!!


Come on JOey...you'll find a way to tuck all that goodness in!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Come on JOey...you'll find a way to tuck all that goodness in!


And a Mosconi too???????


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Lunchbox12 said:


> 100% agree! the car is heavy and it has wads of performance, negligible performance is gained/lost with fluctuations in weight. The power that I've managed to squeeze out with all the performance mods and tuning, more than compensates for extra weight added. I do not push my car to its limits with my daily driving. I enjoy ripping around in a safe manner and opening it up when space and conditions allow...but I truly enjoy the audio in this car nearly EVERY DAY, and at the very least with every trip I take in this sucka!
> 
> I've honestly never enjoyed a car this much before. Actually, I also find that I've come to enjoy that it is such a 'sleeper' in terms of its audio system. Friends and colleagues enjoy the car initially for its looks or specs, but once they hear the clarity and power of the audio...the reactions are even more amusing.
> I actually think it surprises ppl (who aren't audio crazy) once they realize that they have become accustomed to poor sound quality in all our gadgets, phones, etc. The install done by Simplicity In Sound has that level of quality that makes most non-audiophiles take serious notice!


Every single day I get in this car I'm blown away,My Z06 was my favorite car until I had a spirited session after I fully broke in this thing!

Hey,what are you running as subs?

I ask because it's the last thing im trying to figure out,originally I got the 8" to fit within the rear sub grill but after speaking with Bing I'm open to anything for the best SQ.

I like tight hard hitting bass,my last high end system had four 8" and sounded perfect for the type of bass I like,was under the seat of a 1997 Chevy extra cab.

Using the entire trunk floor space (false floor build/and best for low center gravity) it leaves the center factory location (which Bing has had less than satisfactory results) and also both rear seat voids.......am I missing another spot?

So two questions?
Will just one 8" sub be enough......the front sound stage is very high SQ as well as a high Output set,the 8" is a JL8W7AE and will have more than enough power JL Slash 600/1 and be in an optimum enclosure.

Should I consider a fiberglass moulded within the seat void?
Ported or sealed......IB or ????
Will I need to think about using both seat voids and adding another JL8W7AE?

I can't figure a way to use the trunk after the entire floor is filled with amps./DSP,Bing said something about using the trunk for the sub to push againsed????

I'm tossing around using other than factory door locations for speakers for better SQ?????

This is the time to make changes so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

GTRTRACK said:


> After looking at several 3 way set ups at the moment it looks like I found the one best suited for me.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ground-zero/157707-2014-plutonium-sq-line-set-new-level-sq.html
> 
> Now a great DSP is in my slights


great choice for your 3-way setup.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe go with the Carbon C12 or C12xl if your concern with space issues and want great sound and have nice tight bass output. SIS carry the illusion subs, since your already working on a build with them... you can get everything right there. Great guys to work with.


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

more pics of the car!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Hahaha,I really don't have any......but I shall!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like I'm set on equipment and will soon be working out the details on the subwoofer build with Joey......

Thank you everyone for all the replies and help,I can add pix and soon Joey will post build pix either here or link elsewhere.

I'm SO excited!!!!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Lunchbox12,what if anything did you add after Dynamat for sound deadener?

Did you dynamat the entire car,floor,roof,trunk,doors inside panel/outside panel?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

GTRTRACK said:


> Hey Lunchbox12,what if anything did you add after Dynamat for sound deadener?
> 
> Did you dynamat the entire car,floor,roof,trunk,doors inside panel/outside panel?


We addressed the doors HEAVILY, the trunk, the sides of the car. We didn't see a need for the roof or floor.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We addressed the doors HEAVILY, the trunk, the sides of the car. We didn't see a need for the roof or floor.


Nice,when should we look for JJ's build log?

Coming from a 08 Z06 with its transmission in the rear(which I thought was annoying) to the GTR with its transmission just behind the front seats midline being well known for making every noise in the book I sought out Cascade (CAE) for a solution after a Dynamat application.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like I'm going another direction on subs........

Brand new in boxes JL8W7 and Slash 600.1v3 for sale,should I just put them on classifieds here?

Anyone know what they should go for?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

What subs are you going to run?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What subs are you going to run?


Three Audiomobile 2208 with a JL1200.1HD


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

GTRTRACK said:


> Three Audiomobile 2208 with a JL1200.1HD


Nice i'm wanting to try some Audiomobile stuff, might even use one of their new "LineDrive" oem intergration devices in my setup. I'm doing new Arc XDiv2 amp, Arc Audio comps, and probably an Elite or GTS 10".

You are obviously in great hands with SiS i wish i was closer and had the budget to have them do my install even though i have some of the best right here in arkansas too.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking at a Mosconi Zero 3 and a couple C12XL's if we can find a spot in there!!!

Car goes in March 1st!!!!!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see that install with Mosconi power, and Illusion Audio pounding.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats gonna be a nice build. Are you still going with the ES amps ont he front stage?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thats gonna be a nice build. Are you still going with the ES amps ont he front stage?


Yes,2100G for tweets,2100G for 3" and each 6.5 gets this own 260G bridged


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Looking at a Mosconi Zero 3 and a couple C12XL's if we can find a spot in there!!!
> 
> Car goes in March 1st!!!!!!!


Man, everyone is getting these Illusion c12xl. I really have got to get my ears on one or TWO. Mosconi Zero series too? NICE. I have only heard the zero once on a couple Focal 11s here. It was the Zero 1 and that thing just absolutely slammed when he turned the remote gain up. Impressive. I am curious what they can be had for down there because they are obscene up here for price. I think I was quoted well over a grand for just the as100.4 when I was looking for a replacement midbass amp. I never asked what they wanted for Zeros. My wallet certainly can't take that kind of abuse. Anyways, I am really curious how the c12xl sounds compared to my Ultimo 12.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Man, everyone is getting these Illusion c12xl. I really have got to get my ears on one or TWO. Mosconi Zero series too? NICE. I have only heard the zero once on a couple Focal 11s here. It was the Zero 1 and that thing just absolutely slammed when he turned the remote gain up. Impressive. I am curious what they can be had for down there because they are obscene up here for price. I think I was quoted well over a grand for just the as100.4 when I was looking for a replacement midbass amp. I never asked what they wanted for Zeros. My wallet certainly can't take that kind of abuse. Anyways, I am really curious how the c12xl sounds compared to my Ultimo 12.


Both in the same ballpark although the XL has it in the output department.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Man, everyone is getting these Illusion c12xl. I really have got to get my ears on one or TWO. Mosconi Zero series too? NICE. I have only heard the zero once on a couple Focal 11s here. It was the Zero 1 and that thing just absolutely slammed when he turned the remote gain up. Impressive. I am curious what they can be had for down there because they are obscene up here for price. I think I was quoted well over a grand for just the as100.4 when I was looking for a replacement midbass amp. I never asked what they wanted for Zeros. My wallet certainly can't take that kind of abuse. Anyways, I am really curious how the c12xl sounds compared to my Ultimo 12.


Their light and not too deep which are both very important to me,and sound great from everything i read.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Both in the same ballpark although the XL has it in the output department.


I have a sneaky feeling I am going to want one too.:worried: I just hope that I come back from this trip actually wanting to keep something in the vehicle that is there now.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Well,I drop off my car at SIS on Saturday!!

Thank you everyone for all the support.

Scott


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Well,I drop off my car at SIS on Saturday!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support.
> 
> Scott


Funny, as I truly start my journey into the States to check it out on Saturday too. Still seeing you at the G2G on the 8th?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Funny, as I truly start my journey into the States to check it out on Saturday too. Still seeing you at the G2G on the 8th?


Gonna try to make it happen for sure!

Did ya get my pm?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

GTRTRACK said:


> Well,I drop off my car at SIS on Saturday!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support.
> 
> Scott


Cool man! You will not be disappointed.
Make sure JOey uses some lava on his hands after that silverado build before he puts his mitts on your interior!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Gonna try to make it happen for sure!
> 
> Did ya get my pm?


I don't recall getting one and I am so sorry if I accidently deleted it. Getting quite a few lately; wonder why?:laugh: What was it regarding? Plans for the G2G or about you letting Bing give me full access to your stuff? Very nice of you there although not sure what I can do really as I now know they wont fit in my apillars without some work. Maybe Joey/Bing have some ideas tho.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Cool man! You will not be disappointed.
> Make sure JOey uses some lava on his hands after that silverado build before he puts his mitts on your interior!


Tell me about it. I had flashbacks of last summer doing my apillars. My hands looked quite similar especially my one thumb I kept accidently sanding with 80 grit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Whew! you made it to our shop JUST IN TIME! Not a few hours after you left and your radio exploded on my work bench! Imagine what would have happened if you were driving when that happened!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

(and the explosion was so violent it turned my picture sideways!!)


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Whew! you made it to our shop JUST IN TIME! Not a few hours after you left and your radio exploded on my work bench! Imagine what would have happened if you were driving when that happened!!!


Oh now that's funny ****!!!!!!:laugh:

If your gona do a play by play like this before Bing adds the real build log I'm gonna pay extra!!!!!!!!

Soooo.......then what happened?????


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe now you guys can see my car??????

A 7 hour drive in rain storms is what you will see.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Maybe now you guys can see my car??????
> 
> A 7 hour drive in rain storms is what you will see.


I'll take that any day over what I saw today. 7 hours of freezing rain and blizzarding conditions with a stretch of road we could do no more than 40 mpg for over an hour! Made it tho


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Maybe now you guys can see my car??????
> 
> A 7 hour drive in rain storms is what you will see.


I'll take that any day over what I saw today. 7 hours of freezing rain and blizzarding conditions with a stretch of road we could do no more than 40 mpg for over an hour! Made it tho


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

james2266 said:


> I'll take that any day over what I saw today. 7 hours of freezing rain and blizzarding conditions with a stretch of road we could do no more than 40 mpg for over an hour! Made it tho


Yea,but I live in So Cal........


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Yea,but I live in So Cal........


Just putting it into perspective.:laugh:


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Just putting it into perspective.:laugh:


Well it looks like all the rain had passed down this way,I hope you see blue sky's sometime today!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey JJ,which BT phone system are you finding works best?
Do you feel your stinger 40amp power source is enough? I see Stinger makes a 40 and a 70?

James,JOey said you snapped pix of my GTR during the wiring/Dynamat install......Can you share?????


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Hey JJ,which BT phone system are you finding works best?
> Do you feel your stinger 40amp power source is enough? I see Stinger makes a 40 and a 70?
> 
> James,JOey said you snapped pix of my GTR during the wiring/Dynamat install......Can you share?????


Yeah, I snapped some of your gutted ride. Bing and Joey are taking real good care of it tho. I can certainly show what I took at the gtg tomorrow. I want to chat GZ a little more with ya too.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Yeah, I snapped some of your gutted ride. Bing and Joey are taking real good care of it tho. I can certainly show what I took at the gtg tomorrow. I want to chat GZ a little more with ya too.


Hey,Can you send those pix to my phone James?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to say,Scott From GZ showed some real world customer service yesterday.

One of my 3" GZ Plutonium's cones was not acting right when Bing went through my set and so we called Scott and he stepped up to find another matched set and will next day air them to SIS.

Things can and do happen but it's what they do that matters..........


Thank you Scott!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Good on 'em. I haven't spoken with Scott personally, but I have spoken with Brandon and he seems like a stand up guy. I've communicated with both of them through PM and they do seem to truly care about GZ and how it is being re-introduced into the US.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Hey,Can you send those pix to my phone James?


Crap, so sorry man. I'll try to get them to you tonight. On our way back from Hearst Castle at the moment. That place is just incredible. So many reasons to come back and spend more time along this trip.



rton20s said:


> Good on 'em. I haven't spoken with Scott personally, but I have spoken with Brandon and he seems like a stand up guy. I've communicated with both of them through PM and they do seem to truly care about GZ and how it is being re-introduced into the US.


Yet another reason I am considering these as an option. I think the AP drivers are winning out right now tho due mainly to cost and ease of install. I would have to modify my apillars possibly very severely to get these GZ midranges in with the grills. I just wish I could of found a vehicle running either setup while at the gtg. I wish I had time to demo your ride too. There were just so many vehicles and turned out to be so little time.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

james2266 said:


> I wish I had time to demo your ride too. There were just so many vehicles and turned out to be so little time.


Trust me, no one needed a demo of my car at the GTG. Just ask JT and Papasin.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Trust me, no one needed a demo of my car at the GTG. Just ask JT and Papasin.



Don't sell yourself short Dustin. Hats off to you for getting things together for the GTG. We have all been there. And now that you figured out what was wrong, you can work on refinement...oh, and upgrades.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Don't sell yourself short Dustin. Hats off to you for getting things together for the GTG. We have all been there. And now that you figured out what was wrong, you can work on refinement...oh, and upgrades.


Thanks. I've been taking a break from working on the car since Saturday. Just trying to listen to it for a bit and see if I can pick out what I need to change (no equipment). Work will resume tomorrow night.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Thanks. I've been taking a break from working on the car since Saturday. Just trying to listen to it for a bit and see if I can pick out what I need to change (no equipment). Work will resume tomorrow night.


Hehe, all kidding aside, this is an excellent plan. Before changing equipment, try to refine as much as you can and figure out how good you can get it. Often times, it could be just an install or tuning refinement that's needed. I know I've been guilty of changing equipment as well.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!

Gona see her tomorrow live!!!!!!

She will be done in two short weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome! I hope you bring it to the next SoCal GTG.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Awesome! I hope you bring it to the next SoCal GTG.


Sounds great!

I just ordered one of these to wifi to my ipad4 then BT to my 6-8,looks like it would be the cleanest way to bring along a huge library.

Any thoughts or tips?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Awesome! I hope you bring it to the next SoCal GTG.


Hey Ron,How can I add one of those lil builds at the bottom of my posts?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I put mine together myself in photoshop. Once you have the image you want, you put it in your signature through the User CP (upper left hand corner of the page).


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

rton20s said:


> I put mine together myself in photoshop. Once you have the image you want, you put it in your signature through the User CP (upper left hand corner of the page).


Thanks!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Two weeks into the four week build and I have to say I am so happy with the way Bing has done "things"....much of the car is done except the trunk which is where the magic will be.

I went up there for an event and just wanted to stop by and take a look see!!!!
I'm so excited I can't stand it!!!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Picked up my car Saturday and all I can say is HOLLY CRAP!!!!!!!

I was going to post pix but the build log will be up very very soon!!!!!!

So glad I had SIS do this!!!!!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice. Can't wait for the log. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll be keeping an eye out for the build log.
Those guys are pretty amazing.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> Picked up my car Saturday and all I can say is HOLLY CRAP!!!!!!!
> 
> I was going to post pix but the build log will be up very very soon!!!!!!
> 
> So glad I had SIS do this!!!!!!


This...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GTRTRACK said:


> Picked up my car Saturday and all I can say is HOLLY CRAP!!!!!!!
> 
> I was going to post pix but the build log will be up very very soon!!!!!!
> 
> So glad I had SIS do this!!!!!!


I knew you would be. I can't wait to see the build log. And more importantly, see and hear the car in person at the next SoCal GTG.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Teaser ....


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Between patients.......

Happy?


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Pre wrap....


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

After break in I'm gonna need some more tuning??????


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Another....


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sooo...that's a basic stealth install huh? LOL, i guess compared to the last GTR it is. That looks more my style though. Love the dual XL's. That must be awesome. What comps are you running?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Did I give you a demo of mine at the gtg? I don't remember doing it which is unfortunate. I really want your comparison thoughts of the gz 3 and my Founteks. I still want details on that driver even knowing I have a set of AP ar3/a drivers on their way to me. I will be looking for that build log when I get home tonight after work. Glad your happy with it but then again I had no doubt you would be with SiS doing the work.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

GTRTRACK said:


> This...





teldzc1 said:


> Sooo...that's a basic stealth install huh? LOL, i guess compared to the last GTR it is. That looks more my style though. Love the dual XL's. That must be awesome. What comps are you running?


This is the "stealth".....GZ


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Did I give you a demo of mine at the gtg? I don't remember doing it which is unfortunate. I really want your comparison thoughts of the gz 3 and my Founteks. I still want details on that driver even knowing I have a set of AP ar3/a drivers on their way to me. I will be looking for that build log when I get home tonight after work. Glad your happy with it but then again I had no doubt you would be with SiS doing the work.


I never did James.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep it is definitely. I just wish I could be that stealthy. Congrats on the sweet system!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> Sooo...that's a basic stealth install huh? LOL, i guess compared to the last GTR it is. That looks more my style though. Love the dual XL's. That must be awesome. What comps are you running?


If you didn't know the original trunk size you'd swear it was factory......

With a few seams.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah it definitely looks factory. Guess I came off the wrong way. Anyways, those guys have major skills and your install continues to prove it.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> I never did James.


Yeah, I didn't recall having you listen to it. Ya should of asked. I would have gladly given you some seat time. I don't know if there will be a next time unfortunately as I don't foresee that drive in my future really. We are definitely coming back but we will fly next time. It is just too damned far away from here to drive and have any significant time anywhere really. Looks like we are going to be back in your area end of next January tho so i hope to get a listen to this one then. If you ever decide to make a venture up to the frosty north, you are more than welcome to grab a listen to the Lexus. It already sounds about 40% better than it did down there thanks to some tips I got from several nice gents down there. I'm jealous that you have access to some many nice guys right in your back yard.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

finished product!!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gz-mosconi-illusion-audio-sony-mobile-es.html


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Joey what are my options going with a 3way Dynaudio setup? Could you squeeze the mid/tweet into the a pillars with the dash headache or is it better to mount the mid in the factory mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

eek.. man, that would be a tight squeeze...




JDMRB1ODY said:


> Joey what are my options going with a 3way Dynaudio setup? Could you squeeze the mid/tweet into the a pillars with the dash headache or is it better to mount the mid in the factory mount?


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

OK may decide to go Scan speak. Thanks ! OP good luck. Look forward to seeing your setup.


----------



## spdmn75 (Jun 22, 2014)

Did you look into any steering wheel control integration?


----------

